# The Sugar Mountain Thread



## glockmail (Oct 3, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> you have the winter value package...but you have to be staying at the project sellling them....
> 
> 
> why we dont have multi day passes...welll let me explain that to you Sir,
> ...



1. They need to go to bar scan tickets like Snowshoe and every resort out west. The lift guys have a hand held scanner that reads a unique serial number and confirms it with the daily list. 

The advantage to the resort: greatly reduced forgeries. Much easier verification at lift lines. Reduced potential for false negatives.

The advantage to the customer: Tickets can be purchased almost anywhere. Even on-line and printed from a home computer any time before.

2. Multi-day passes that I am talking about work differently than you are thinking. You buy, say, the equivalent of 10 daily tickets at a discount, something like 20%, and you get what looks like a debit card with a magnetic strip on it that carries a unique serial number. That number is registered with the resort for the transaction, and there are no dates of use associated with it. When you decide to use a day, either then, the next day, or ten years from now, you go up to a "cage", hand them your card and tell them how many daily passes you want. The resort database confirms the card serial number, deducts the requested number of passes, then issues you passes for that day.

If the customer loses the card they can go to administration and get it replaced. The resort still has the card registered in their database so can confirm its owner and amount of available debit.

The advantage to the resort: they get money up-front to pay for capital improvements. The advantage to the customer: 20% off!


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 3, 2008)

glockmail said:


> 1. They need to go to bar scan tickets like Snowshoe and every resort out west. The lift guys have a hand held scanner that reads a unique serial number and confirms it with the daily list.
> 
> The advantage to the resort: greatly reduced forgeries. Much easier verification at lift lines. Reduced potential for false negatives.
> 
> ...




all great suggestions...but guess who runs the mountain...and as long as that is so..he will do as he wishes.  bar scanners would be great for the lift guys.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 3, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> all great suggestions...but guess who runs the mountain...and as long as that is so..he will do as he wishes.  bar scanners would be great for the lift guys.



But the FBI will be able to track you evrywhere !


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 3, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> But the FBI will be able to track you evrywhere !




good i will never get lost


----------



## glockmail (Oct 3, 2008)

They need to change the place from the 70s beer and lounge look to a 21st century health resort.

1.	No smoking anywhere at the resort.
2.	Get rid of the stinking carpet and install a rubber floor like any decent health club.
3.	Change the deep fried and boiled hot dog menu to some decent low carb items like salads, grilled meats, fresh deli, and wraps. Have some authentic German, Austrian items and deserts. 
4. Get rid of the 21 only bar upstairs and turn it into a decent sit-down restaurant where a family can enjoy a leisurely lunch instead of having to go cafeteria style.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 3, 2008)

ahhh the sugar hollow club...so 70's lol what can i say....the carpet is terrible but the ski boots damage it fast..i dont drink at the bar at sugar.  i dont party as its put.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 3, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> ahhh the sugar hollow club...so 70's lol what can i say....the carpet is terrible but the ski boots damage it fast..i dont drink at the bar at sugar.  i dont party as its put.


 The carpet is to prevent slipping, but rubber is better and cleans up, doesn't stink. If you read back on the history of the area the bar used to be a big money maker but with DUI laws people don't do that anymore. A decent restaurant can make them some real money. That nice Italian place in Banner Elk could cater it and staff it. Right now they are renting a storefront next door to them because they're so crowded.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 3, 2008)

hmmm i dont have to read back on the history....i dated one of the managers of the sugar hollow club...damn i was history...let me go ponder that concept...in its heyday sugar mtn was wide open...i am speaking of the entire mtn.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 3, 2008)

oooooooooo it just dawned on me...you are a non voting tax payer .... let me go snicker and ponder.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 3, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> oooooooooo it just dawned on me...you are a non voting tax payer .... let me go snicker and ponder.


 Maybe I vote twice, just like the Florida snowbirds do.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 5, 2008)

did ya know ski beech is undergoing a big make over?


----------



## Said1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Darn. I thought this thread was about the candy store!


----------



## glockmail (Oct 5, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> did ya know ski beech is undergoing a big make over?


Did not. What are they doing?

I know that Hawks Nest has closed.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2008)

honestly i dont ski beech at all...but i do listen to gossip....the place really went downhill...deferred maintance at best.  i wont go into names but you would know their reps...you know how the business is...the head of sugar mtn snowmaking went to beech as general manager or some crappola....they  let the place run down badly.  i do mean badly and they just laid down on snow making....last year was one of sugar's longest season...i dont think beech was open much at all..and they took some nasty shots at sugar on there web page about how they would not make snow until blah blah blah....unlike some mountains...sugar laid snow early and often.  granted we had some bare spots but that is southern skiing.  Well gossip has it that beech is doing a complete remodel...they fired most of the year around crew...for maintance etc...and are rebuilding the place.  Now if this bears fruit i will be shocked.

beech did a whole bunch of ladies night...ladies skiied free...mens night or as it was known around town as "homo night"..(and for any homos out there who skiied beech on this night dont get your whitie tidies in a wad, my husband skiis beech) seems the men's night got so out of hand that ski patrol refused to patrol the slopes.  now i think last year they dropped a lot of this stuff.

yea 7 devils or hawksnest did close...locals still use the orginal name..screw the damn pc town board.  But get this....7 devils is reopening as a tubing place.  I swear you cant make this shit up.  Tubing is the new "sport".  i have no clue how sitting on your ass on a tube is now a sport.  i have heard that beech will reopen a tubing run.  considering a woman died tubing there , i would think they would avoid it.  i think tubers are the most stupid people on earth....as evidenced by them asking where the tubbing runs are ....
we dont even correct them anymore....tubbing is in parking d...

i tell you what...come up one day and work the cages with me...lets see how polite you are by say 1 pm?  okay okay it wasnt even 9 am lol


----------



## glockmail (Oct 6, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> honestly i dont ski beech at all...but i do listen to gossip....the place really went downhill...deferred maintance at best.  i wont go into names but you would know their reps...you know how the business is...the head of sugar mtn snowmaking went to beech as general manager or some crappola....they  let the place run down badly.  i do mean badly and they just laid down on snow making....last year was one of sugar's longest season...i dont think beech was open much at all..and they took some nasty shots at sugar on there web page about how they would not make snow until blah blah blah....unlike some mountains...sugar laid snow early and often.  granted we had some bare spots but that is southern skiing.  Well gossip has it that beech is doing a complete remodel...they fired most of the year around crew...for maintance etc...and are rebuilding the place.  Now if this bears fruit i will be shocked.
> 
> beech did a whole bunch of ladies night...ladies skiied free...mens night or as it was known around town as "homo night"..(and for any homos out there who skiied beech on this night dont get your whitie tidies in a wad, my husband skiis beech) seems the men's night got so out of hand that ski patrol refused to patrol the slopes.  now i think last year they dropped a lot of this stuff.
> 
> ...



I told you I used to drive a bus, so I know what its like to have the same dumb questions asked over and over. That's why I chose a different career. I also worked in a hospital and chose not to be around the sick and dying. Thank God for people who can do that.

When my kids were young I took 9 years off from skiing and one year I took them tubing. Here I was used to friendly, fit people practicing the sport of speed and finesse then suddenly in a crowd of fat drunks pushing through a line for 45 minutes for a 10 second uncontrolled ride in a rubber tube. Needless to say that was my one and only tubing experience. 

Tubing brings money into the business though, can't be done on steeps, and gives the fats something to do so the more the merrier I say. 

I hope Beech comes back. It has always impressed me with the little village and skating rink and shops and condos at the foot of the slope.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2008)

ooooo i did er admitting...wont do that again....i hope beech comes back....competition is healthy and many times your competition just makes you look good.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 6, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> ooooo i did er admitting...wont do that again....i hope beech comes back....competition is healthy and many times your competition just makes you look good.


 The market for skiing dollars is unlimited, so just like wineries, big-box retailers, and car dealerships, when they are all in the same area they all benefit.

So how do you like the new Lowes that everyone fought so hard to keep out? Although I love New River Building Supply and have spent literally thousands there building my cabin they are _never _open when I need them.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2008)

glockmail said:


> The market for skiing dollars is unlimited, so just like wineries, big-box retailers, and car dealerships, when they are all in the same area they all benefit.
> 
> So how do you like the new Lowes that everyone fought so hard to keep out? Although I love New River Building Supply and have spent literally thousands there building my cabin they are _never _open when I need them.



o banner elk has lost its charm.  had long before the lowes went in.  the new one is set way back from the road...rumors of an outback etc have circulated but nothing is happening.  i guess the big news here is the selling of most of grandfather mtn to the state....i understand the morton's have kept the top part for themsleves to continue to charge admission fees.  personally i think that if the state was buying it..they should get it all....a lot of people see it as just a ploy not to play property taxes.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 6, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> o banner elk has lost its charm.  had long before the lowes went in.  the new one is set way back from the road...rumors of an outback etc have circulated but nothing is happening.  i guess the big news here is the selling of most of grandfather mtn to the state....i understand the morton's have kept the top part for themsleves to continue to charge admission fees.  personally i think that if the state was buying it..they should get it all....a lot of people see it as just a ploy not to play property taxes.



Yeah all that salvage furniture space, junk contractor equipment, and stacked lumber from New River is certainly charming. 

Why should the Mortons pay property taxes on land that they don't plan on developing? Either you support foresting or condos on the face of Grandfather or you support having the State buy it from them. Personally I'd like to see a nice ski area and luxury condos on the north slope. Anything else is hypocrisy.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 6, 2008)

no new slope will be opened.  no new slope development has open in what 2 decades...matter of fact they are closing....remember mill ridge...small but a doable thing...southern skiing is slowly fading out.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 6, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> no new slope will be opened.  no new slope development has open in what 2 decades...matter of fact they are closing....remember mill ridge...small but a doable thing...southern skiing is slowly fading out.



Its not just in The South. Skiing is an athletic activity that requires an investment in learning over a long period of time and Americans are fat, lazy and want instant gratification. There are literally hundreds of small areas in the NE that have gone bankrupt since the 1960's. Southern skiing was started basically as a way to sell real estate. Appalachian will survive since it serves the college, Sugar because it's the largest and Gunther focuses on skiing and competitive events. Beech may go under without some intervention of the homeowners association or village government.

Hawks Nest owners asked the Town of Seven Devils for permission to expand and those assholes denied investment in their community. As a result the home market there will decline and the tax base will shrink.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 28, 2008)

I heard they had a record cold temperature last night. Add that to the earliest opening last November. Global warming, right?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 29, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I heard they had a record cold temperature last night. Add that to the earliest opening last November. Global warming, right?



record cold...i dont think so...it got down to like 30 monday night and its 28 degrees here ....now....seems the lights were on last night but not sure which slope...my point....is no new slopes will be build.....in the south....remember all that talk of diamond creek having a slope


----------



## glockmail (Oct 29, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> record cold...i dont think so...it got down to like 30 monday night and its 28 degrees here ....now....seems the lights were on last night but not sure which slope...my point....is no new slopes will be build.....in the south....remember all that talk of diamond creek having a slope





> Cataloochee plans to make 1-2 feet of snow over the next 24 hours and OPEN on Tuesday, October 28th, 2008!


 North Carolina Ski Resorts, Ski Resorts in North Carolina, Skiing in North Carolina


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 29, 2008)

o the hell you say...do you realize what catalooche opening first will do to my year????


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 29, 2008)

damn they did...right now it does seem they have put out a ton of money to open this early....i wonder what the next week will bring for them?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 29, 2008)

there is no way they can keep the snow....temps are going up next week...they have to just be hoping for a good base and no rain


----------



## glockmail (Oct 29, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> o the hell you say...do you realize what catalooche opening first will do to my year????


Make it more profitable?


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 29, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Make it more profitable?




i hope


----------



## glockmail (Oct 29, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> i hope


 It should. The press should pick up on this and get people dusting off their gear.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 29, 2008)

beech is making snow...it will be interesting to see how beech does this year.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 29, 2008)

Tell Gunther to get off his ass and turn his nice new guns on. 

I see he's got some new ones just like the one at the intersection of Flying Mile and Big Birch. That puppy made a pile of snow 30' deep last year in about a 3 or 4 days. I got air many times on that baby. The new one near the top of Slalom should make a nice launching pad from Tom.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 13, 2008)

looks like everyone is planning to kick up this weekend....i am not sure about appalachian but the normally keeps up with the bigger slopes just fine...the new snow guns are totally kick ass...so you have been up for your passes?  i wondered when you would come up...

<---pain in the ass and stalker...nice combo lol...anyways....when he kicks them guns on ..its a sight to see...


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 13, 2008)

o a bit of gossip...the court ruled in favor the annexation of businesses on the main road

the reserves are huge and very noticable now...banner elk is putting in a side walk  from town to the mill pond...on the left going in....goes up in the woods there...other than that...no news....well there was a truck on fire at blue ridge village yesterday ..blocked traffic for an hour or so..

so whats up in yapavalley?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 13, 2008)

you know since we are the only ones using this thread...we should go to pms....*shivers* okay that was just creepy lol...but suppose to be blue cold this weekend...but ray backs off the blue cold at the last minute...accureweather is giving rain


----------



## glockmail (Nov 13, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> looks like everyone is planning to kick up this weekend....i am not sure about appalachian but the normally keeps up with the bigger slopes just fine...the new snow guns are totally kick ass...so you have been up for your passes?  i wondered when you would come up...
> 
> <---pain in the ass and stalker...nice combo lol...anyways....when he kicks them guns on ..its a sight to see...





strollingbones said:


> o a bit of gossip...the court ruled in favor the annexation of businesses on the main road
> 
> the reserves are huge and very noticable now...banner elk is putting in a side walk  from town to the mill pond...on the left going in....goes up in the woods there...other than that...no news....well there was a truck on fire at blue ridge village yesterday ..blocked traffic for an hour or so..
> 
> so whats up in yapavalley?





strollingbones said:


> you know since we are the only ones using this thread...we should go to pms....*shivers* okay that was just creepy lol...but suppose to be blue cold this weekend...but ray backs off the blue cold at the last minute...accureweather is giving rain



I'm not sure when I'll be up next. Too much going on. I hope my heat is keeping the pipes from freezing. 

That sucks about the annexation. More money to Sugar, no extra services to the businesses, and a recession looming....

All is quite in the little Village of Yadkin....

Someone is always stopping traffic on that road. Last year some ass knocked a pole down across from True Value. Another ran off the road near the honey man. I hate driving around there.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

look for pm


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

omg i nearly took out the honey man's stand one year....lol...forgot to put on parking brake..and car began to roll....i dread 105 worse....there is a reason for the "stay alive on 105" bumperstickers


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

expecting lows of 24 to 22 this weekend according to ray with light dusting of snow


----------



## glockmail (Nov 14, 2008)

The web cam shows the snow canons lined up and ready. Starting at the bottom I can see one about every 100 yards or so. 

You go Gunther!!! Wa-hoo!!!!


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

i cant get the webcam to d/l here at work...i would say he will start this evening if temps allow...well the guns are out there and firefox doesnt work well with the webcam  still looks too warm but that man knows how to make snow.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 14, 2008)

Gunther


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

look at the cams now...whole mtn socked in by fog


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 14, 2008)

yo dude...what do you think of the ski patrol....and where else have you skied?

55 and raining....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....the best days of the year...when the guns kick on for the season and of course..when the guns turn off for the season.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

Ski patrollers have a tough job and do it well. I couldn't do it and stay sane, especially when its crowded. They don't bother me when I ski fast because I leave a lot of room and am in control. They can tell if someone doesn't know what they're doing.

How 'bout you Bones do you slap on the boards?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2008)

naw i blew my right knee out  when i was 7....i jumped off a dugout...landed on my knees unfortunately my right knee landed on a coke bottle that pierced it....hit the main artery...the rest is history....i do nordic but alpine is too hard on the knees...but i do a mean ass snow plow...and when i fall alpining..its not a pretty picture..watching me fail about to try to get up...takes someone helping me..plus being 55...i fear broken anything....

its raining right now but the cold is moving in....

you might wanna see that damned thread last night....someone called you a fat old man....i attested to the fact that you are not fat...of course that caused questions...i posted that you ski where i work.....that being true and all...i did not post why i would remember your ass at all...calling me rude...lol...okay maybe i was..but i did say i was sorry about that...so you need to get over it...

so where else do you ski....man does the wv resorts...mostly canaan valley..he has done canada too but that is always hit or miss...he went to whistler and they had no snow..total bummer.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2008)

do you ever ride?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2008)

did you know we have our own little moniker for the gossip and such at sugar...

as the bullwheel turns....

that may be too inside a joke for most


----------



## random3434 (Nov 15, 2008)

It's all I think of when I see the title!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eks7Ru0OUFY&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Young - Sugar Mountain (acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2008)

i hate neil young..why did you have to bring that asshole up?


*begins to hum free bryd*


----------



## random3434 (Nov 15, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> i Hate Neil Young..why Did You Have To Bring That Asshole Up?
> 
> 
> *begins To Hum Free Bryd*



Lol!


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2008)

southern man did not endear old neil to anyone down here.....man and his friend go to his concerts...of course they go to bob dylan concerts....which amazes me..why spend the money to hear old mumbles.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 15, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> southern man did not endear old neil to anyone down here.....man and his friend go to his concerts...of course they go to bob dylan concerts....which amazes me..why spend the money to hear old mumbles.



Ah dear, you're missing out on so much by passing up seeing Neil Young live! 

I would give ANYTHING to see him live! You know that vid I posted was from his "Bridge Concert" he has every year. It raises money for the school he started for children with autism. He has 2 sons who have autism.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Ah dear, you're missing out on so much by passing up seeing Neil Young live!
> 
> I would give ANYTHING to see him live! You know that vid I posted was from his "Bridge Concert" he has every year. It raises money for the school he started for children with autism. He has 2 sons who have autism.



2 sons with autism...that i didnt know...did you read that report that if you live in a rainy area the chances of kids having autism rises....they cant figure out why yet....


----------



## random3434 (Nov 15, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> 2 sons with autism...that i didnt know...did you read that report that if you live in a rainy area the chances of kids having autism rises....they cant figure out why yet....



No, I have not heard that one. Nobody knows what causes autism, there are many theories out there. You do know I teach some students with austim, right? I went to a conference this summer on autism, so feel free to ask me questions about it, I will try to answer them.

Here, check this out about Neil's School:


Welcome to The Bridge School


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2008)

now that will make it harder to hate neil young....

Autism shown higher in children reared in rainy weather | Eureka! Science News


so far they are just finding higher rates of autism in rainy areas...not sure why ...
i knew you worked with kids...my son had to pass a background check to volunteer with special needs kids.

this is horrible but a young couple ...friends of son....took their child to a doctor cause he was not talking as much as they felt like he should..the doctor says its autism...they totally freaked out....the child does not have autism the spoiled little bugger just gets what he wants by pointing...i told the momma that if she wouldnt spoil the wee one ...he might start talking...i think doctors use those labels too much...

i realize its a very valid problem but i think over diagnoise has a lot to do with the number of kids labeled with it.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> do you ever ride?


I'd rather go to the dentist.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> southern man did not endear old neil to anyone down here.....man and his friend go to his concerts...of course they go to bob dylan concerts....which amazes me..why spend the money to hear old mumbles.


I see those lyrics as a perfect example of how a liberal Democrat embraces his ignorance of history.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 15, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> now that will make it harder to hate neil young....
> 
> Autism shown higher in children reared in rainy weather | Eureka! Science News
> 
> ...



Well, I don't know about that. I do know just in the building where I teach, we have 25 students labeled with autism, and they really are. And the odd thing is, only two are girls.  For some reason boys have autism more than girls.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> ....
> so where else do you ski......


 No more clues Bones.... Did you enjoy the tribute to Lada Edmund?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2008)

glockmail said:


> No more clues Bones.... Did you enjoy the tribute to Lada Edmund?




how in the hell can you telling me where else you ski be a damned clue....

lol cage dancer...i remember them...


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> how in the hell can you telling me where else you ski be a damned clue....
> 
> lol cage dancer...i remember them...


 I've skied most of the better known areas in The South, up north, and just a few out west. I'm cheap, so I take advantage of my season pass as much as possible. I ski 30-40 days/ year.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2008)

i wanted to know where you skied to continue the ski patrol discussion ....

have you seen that new reality show...ski patrol...from out west....granted sugar doesnt face anything like that..plus the view from the cages is very limited lol....i just often wondered how our ski patrol ranks etc....

i have found that ski conditions in wv are not that different from sugar...not worth the extra hours of driving...unless you just wanna go somewhere different....did i mention that i worked at beech when bob ash ran it?  that was in beech's hayday....the village and all was open and full..had the skating ring..pro shop and the fudge shop....


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> i wanted to know where you skied to continue the ski patrol discussion ....
> 
> have you seen that new reality show...ski patrol...from out west....granted sugar doesnt face anything like that..plus the view from the cages is very limited lol....i just often wondered how our ski patrol ranks etc....
> 
> i have found that ski conditions in wv are not that different from sugar...not worth the extra hours of driving...unless you just wanna go somewhere different....did i mention that i worked at beech when bob ash ran it?  that was in beech's hayday....the village and all was open and full..had the skating ring..pro shop and the fudge shop....



My first foray into Southern Skiing was at Beech about 6 years ago. The snow was perfect. The lift lines were not too bad (high speed quad) for a Saturday afternoon. The buildings were hokey but cute. The rink was open as I recall. It was a nice set-up, better than Sugar in a lot of ways, with respect to the little village. The lack of trees is not good though. Plus an extra 30 minutes drive through Banner Elk, 25 mph, then through Beech Village itself....


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2008)

beech has gone so down hill...i slay me....but they are remodeling this year...i hope they do well..with ski hawksnest closed...its gonna be hard on the knuckle draggers that mtn was wide open for them.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

knuckle draggers?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2008)

snowboarders...they are called that cause they drag a hand...for balance


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2008)

random rumor....guns kicked on about 6 pm this evening....not confirmed but the source is a good one lol


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2008)

the guns are on....website says they started at 3 but i think it was more like 6....the snow is flowing


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2008)

lol the snow is now falling from the sky...temps are dropping pretty fast...brrrrr.....

life is good!


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 16, 2008)

woke up to 30 degrees and a light dusting...they are making snow ..check out the cam..they have covered the ground and its beginning to pile....


----------



## glockmail (Nov 16, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> snowboarders...they are called that cause they drag a hand...for balance


 I just ski around them, and normally get at least twice the "verts".


----------



## glockmail (Nov 16, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> woke up to 30 degrees and a light dusting...they are making snow ..check out the cam..they have covered the ground and its beginning to pile....


 18.2F at the summit right now, those little balls rolling across the screen "snow making in progress". Time to go out and play soon....


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 16, 2008)

opening tomorrow....


----------



## glockmail (Nov 16, 2008)

Calling in sick...


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 16, 2008)

no no not yet...just open to 3/4s.....no calling in sick till maybe wednesday


----------



## glockmail (Nov 17, 2008)

North Ridge is mainly a beginner's way down from the top. Although if you can catch it early in the morning before there's anyone there it makes a nice mini-downhill run. I love cutting the corner where it dumps out into Upper Flying Mile.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 17, 2008)

lol remember i dont ski...north ridge?  i would have to look at the trail map...i wont be in the cages till it opens more....

thanks for the suggestion of the winery....i always forget what is here...i will take the man to it...and all...i hate wine tastings...i have to pour mine in his glass when no one is looking...that bilmore wine gags me.  it is suppose to be blue cold tomorrow...


----------



## glockmail (Nov 17, 2008)

Bilmore,   Had the wine once when there, but that's not what I go there to see.:


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 17, 2008)

ahh i have been there a lot..so much that i gave away my last tickets....but i was able to get them cheap then....thru work...not now....but the wine was real sweet...we need a nc forum....i know of 3 of us...you, me and rsg....there has to be more...


----------



## glockmail (Nov 24, 2008)

How where ticket sales Bones? Looks like I missed a good weekend.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 24, 2008)

33F and raining. Shit!!!


----------



## glockmail (Jan 6, 2009)

I swear to God I've never been to Vail.


----------

